# Skinny doe, lip curling and has fish tail= heat/ anemia?!!! Help pls



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

Do we have a pic of fishtail?
Mine def looks like a fish tail and she is soooo thin. Clumpy poos cleared up great with the probios.... but now there is a string of mucous coming out of her vagina, milk is little down, and she is doing that weird lip curl thing.... and her tail looks like a fishes tail (my dog vet really is not open to treating goats I tried, although one of the vets has horses...)....
I have a couple number of vets to try and will call them now (was hoping to postpone this but the new goats arent in great condition....
Her lower eylid is still pink if that helps....

Also what happens if your (4) does come into heat and all you got is a baby wether? Buckling wont arrive til November and he is a very small Nigerian and will be only 7 or 8 weeks old...)...


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Fish tail is a sign of copper deficiency. Copper bolus and that should clear the fish tail up with in a month. Is the center of the tail head bald? That would be a fish tail. I personally would do fecals to make sure you are not dealing with parasites, worms... Which may also be the reason why she is skinny.

The other symptoms, that her in heat. Milk production will go down while she's in heat.. Mine do. 

As far as your tiny buck doing his job, you might have to wait a month or 2 for that to happen. I know they can be fertile at 3 months, but that's just an estimate. The does will continue to go in and out of heat, land if he's an eager beaver he'll get the job done it just might take a bit longer is all.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

Ok that makes me feel better== owner gave her a shot of BoSe the day we picked her up (4 days ago) and she is on loose minerals (maybe I will mix it into their feed along with the probios).....
One of the reasons she was given up cause she was losing out at the feeders and bottom of the pecking order (but despite this and her funny horns, she is a pretty girl)-- owner waited til she was losing condition til placing her.... I have a call out to a vet, as my dog/cat vet is not too interested.....


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, upon arrival with all my animals I wormed them, because stress can cause their system not to be able to fight worm loads. If she is copper deficient then she also can't fight the worm load. BoSe is Selenium and vit e, so no copper. The minerals at this point won't help either. When I found out what the main problem was copper deficiency, wow what a difference a month after the copper bolus. I have manna pro minerals out but I still have to copper bolus every 3 months. One of my girls had a reddish dull coat, and u copper bolused her, a month later her coat was black just like her sisters... Wow! Also, my obers who have shown no health problems, there coats turned a bit redder and shiny as well.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

What copper bolus do you use? And can I get it at any feedstore? THe local one seems to have equine stuff mainly....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You have to order copper bolus online. Jeffers and Santa Cruz offer them.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes, what Ksalvagano said. Santa Cruz is a bit cheaper. Just type in copper bolus for goats for the search and the copasure will come up


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

Its ok, no worries, the goat vet (got # a while back from another parent at daughters school) is coming tommorrow- she has a good rep for tending to peoples sheep and goats.... Just bit the bullet, I would feel better if she could just take a look and do a good check on the whole bunch-- the new three have such poor coat and so much thinner than our little pair of mixed Nigerians (fat and sassy little things)-- I warned her they may need copper and worming....


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

Just an update, so vet came out (she has a herd of 60 pygmy goats), said actually the Oberhasli females are in fair condition and she could see the new coat improvement (hair oils coming back in) in just the 5 days we have had them and been giving them feed, probios, and minerals.... For some reason did not suggest copper bolus-- but said to get a cattle selenium block as well, as we apparantly are very deficient in this area....
The poor little wether, has pneumonia and congested lungs, so she gave him a shot of antiobiotics and some vit B12 and took a sample of the clumpy poo he is having to see what I need to worm for...
The 2 little Nigerian mixes she said look great(and do not look pregnant)....
So all in all a good visit, happy the the little wether got some fixing up ... she will come by to give him another check up next week....(he seems perkier today and is out in the pasture with the others)....
Oh and.... she has 2 brothers from the same litter as our Pyr /Anatolian pup.... Small world, huh....


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

So glad all is going well for your goats : ) 
What antibiotic did he give you weather? Did he leave any for follow up shots?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Wish I had a vet like yours Mine left on vacation in August, they said he would be back at the end of September, well he never came back. So I'm looking for a new one...


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

happybleats said:


> So glad all is going well for your goats : )
> What antibiotic did he give you weather? Did he leave any for follow up shots?


 I opted for the shot Draxxin 0.7cc- it should really be 2 shots 4days apart but I am gone day 4.... so she said for me to monitor and we would see, 1 shot might do the trick (she usu reserves it for after the 7 day treatmt fails but I dont have anyone to do the 7day shot regimen)... If not we will repeat next week.....after I (and she) get back from outa town...

And yeah janeen128 I do feel really lucky to have found her, she really loves what she does (and also had a show puppy in the jeep doing rounds with her, so she is also a fellow dog ethusiast like me) ..... 
but I did have a call into another vet just in case, she called me back first.... (actually answered my call, she really makes an effort to answer every call, her good rep is well deserved).....


----------

